# cognitive behavioural therapy?



## pinklove (Oct 19, 2008)

If you have done cognitive bahavioural therapy was it helpful? What was it like for you?


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

pinklove said:


> If you have done cognitive bahavioural therapy was it helpful? What was it like for you?


I have been doing it for a year and a half or so now. It was very scary at first. But somehow I managed to stick to it, and it is really paying off!!! One of the biggest things is changing your negative thought proccesses. Also it isnt easy but you have to expose yourself to scary situations, like being in public and talking to people!!! You should give it a shot!!! If you fail so what, at least you tried!!! And, like me, you might even suprise yourself!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

If there is a possible cure for sa cbt in my oppinion is it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cbt is good stuff.


----------



## MayritaJudith (Mar 27, 2009)

im starting to use it, hope it works! try it!


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

jfk1116 said:


> I have been doing it for a year and a half or so now. It was very scary at first. But somehow I managed to stick to it, and it is really paying off!!! One of the biggest things is changing your negative thought proccesses. Also it isnt easy but you have to expose yourself to scary situations, like being in public and talking to people!!! You should give it a shot!!! If you fail so what, at least you tried!!! And, like me, you might even suprise yourself!!! Good Luck!!!


I am very interested in this... Where do you go (university, private clinic, etc...?), how much does it cost, and what situations do you put yourself in (and what do you do there) for the progressive exposure?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I posted this in a similar thread, it might be useful to you 

If your parents can help you out I'd really recommend seeing someone privately. There's no waiting list and in my experience the therapy is of a much higher quality. The initial assessment involves the therapist identifying the key issues/ problems you want to address and they will probably ask you quite a lot of questions about them to find out what you need help with. It's a good idea to think about these things before you go in just in case you have a mind-blank-moment like I do when I'm anxious. The actual therapy sessions involve getting you to identify and challenge your negative or irrational thoughts by thinking of alternative, more reasonable ones. You will probably be asked to write down literally every negative or unhelpful thought you have, which can be really hard work! Then you have to think of a more helpful thought to replace the unhelpful one. They might also give you homework tasks to do in your own time - some of mine were to observe other people interacting and write down what I saw, and to make my body language less 'closed'. I hope it works out for you and hope we've helped a bit! Let us know how you get on


----------



## pinklove (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you all sooo much for your responses! You made me feel like it may be worth a try. I've made quite a few changes lately and have taken more risks (which was scary but have turned out well!), and I want to continue to make changes. This is definitely something I think I should try to get into. Thanks again!


----------

